# Is this too high



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a 8800GTS 640mb
Original Speeds
Clock = 513mhz
Shader = 1188mhz
Memory = 792mhz

And ive OCed to 
Clock = 645mhz
Shader = 1500mhz
Memory = 1000mhz

My friend who is good at OCing says thats way to high. Mainly because my card is clocked higher than his 8800GTX 768mb.
The core temp never goes above 70-75c and the memory temp sits at 60-65c. The Core Voltage is at a constant 3.33v.
Ive scanned for artifacts using the ATI tool and it didnt pick anything up after 20mins. It plays crysis fine but atm crysis constantly crashes since the latest Nv driver update and the crysis update plus the XP 64-bit updates. :sigh:
But no other game crashes..


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Aus_Karlos, your 645/1000 OC is comparable to what other are doing with this card and your temps are a little lower. Are you running the fan at 100%, I'm using ATI Tool v0.26 but still can't tell if my fan is at 100%. I liked the older versions, fan speed could be controlled to raise at preset temps. I would reinstall Crysis without the X64 patch, from what I read the patch is getting mixed reviews and not offering much improvement. I'm running Vista64 Ultimate on a spare computer to see if my kids like it or not, but I haven't installed Crysis or Oblivion on it yet to test the patch. Mike

Crysis patch 1.1


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The fan duty cycle is locked at 80%. Use Rivia Tuner to customize your fan.. 
I have Dual boot with Ultimate x64. Both Crysis and Oblivion run fine but with XP im able to get about 20-30fps extra.
Im unable to install Crysis amt cuse i dont trust my DVD drive. Its been throwing a lot of installation and burn errors at me.


----------

